# Haunted Trail Ideas



## Woods

Does anyone know any ideas for the Haunted Trail so I can get some ideas on how to make it Bigger and better For Next year


----------



## Screaming Demons

Are you wanting it to be funny?


----------



## Dulcet Jones

One simple trick if you are going under overhanging trees or anything you can hang things from is to hang a few strands of light thread so they dangle at about face level. If they are the right color so they blend in and can't be easily seen it freaks people out when they feel some sort of spider web like thing touching them. My daughter went on a haunted ride at a big farm a few years ago and they rode on a wagon that went through a small barn at one point and she said they had lots of scary overhead props in there.


----------



## scareme

Hi Woods and welcome to the forum. You posted your question in the humor section of the forum, so we'll try to say funny things to amuse you here. If you ask your question in the General Halloween area, or maybe even props, you'd probably get more answers. But as long as you're here, Why does the vampire enjoy baseball? He loves the bats. Bad, I know.


----------



## Kev730

I don't know if you have a theme for your haunted trail.

But here are some ideas:

Scarecrows:












































Buildings:






crypt (You could do a large cemetery with columns and gates with crypts.
















































lab







headless horseman













big spider






werewolf


----------



## Peterg42

Hi Kev730 

You have share really fantastic photographs, all pictures are very nice...


----------

